# Life with a working line GSD?



## dvt510 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,
I am considering getting a GSD as my next dog in a year, which give me plenty of time to research and plan ahead.

Thus far, I am looking into getting a GSD from a working line. I plan on being a professional pet dog trainer, but realistically I will be working as a dog walker to earn the bulk of my income the first few yea after dog training academy. Obviously my dog is planned to accompany me in this line of work through out the way. I also live a very active life style regardless, and I do want to do SAR work with my new GSD.

However, with that said, I am also very low energy inside the house and likes to keep things calm. I also want to take my dog out to bbqs and cafe, etc.

Is this balance( high drive, motivated, energetic for work, yet calm in the house and in public setting) an unrealistic expectation for a working line dog? or is it possible? I'm not talking about a dog being calm only after heavy physical exercise but rather just there generally capability to do so.

I understand there will always be exception to the rule, but I'm just trying to be as real with my expectation as possible, so I guess my question apply to the general/typical working line GSD.

Also how are they in general with strangers/kids/other dogs? Again not from a nurture standpoint but from a nature stand point.

PLease feel free to share as much informaiton as posisble about your GSD and life with them. I want as clear a picture as I can get about living with a working line GSD.

Breeders I am currently looking at it

German Shepherd Breeders | Vom Banach K9
Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


anyone with expeirence with them? or know of any other in Norcal? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a working line GSD. We do advanced obedience (looking into competitive obedience) and agility. He does just fine in my 400 sq ft apartment. The big thing is I get him out pretty much every day - two walks, two training sessions, fetch, etc. We also do at least one big hike every week (about 6-10 miles) and have agility practice. As long a you meet your dog's physical and mental needs, you should be fine. Kaiju settles nicely in the house, and will stay calm even when I have days that we don't get to do much. If it extends to three or more days, he'll start getting antsy but has a good off switch because settling in the house is something we've practiced. But other than that, I don't have problems. I even have lazy days where he'll be content with a nice morning walk and then settle in and watch Netflix with me. But if I want to get up and go, he'll go for miles with me.

As for strangers and such, most GSD's are very aloof, but it's something that will vary with personality. Mine LOVES people, is usually rather aloof with dogs and some kids. But from what I've seen, not super common.

In short, I think it is completely realistic for a working line dog. The most important thing will be finding a breeder you trust and being very detailed about what EXACTLY you are looking for in a dog so they can give you the best possible match. Be open and honest about any questions they have of you and any concerns about your goals. Have you visited with any SAR teams? Found some people who will offer roles as mentors while you learn the job? From what I understand, SAR is very intense and it would be best to get involved before you even get your pup as a good SAR team will also be able to give you advice about who might provide the best matches for you vis a vis puppies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you are going through some expensive academy to "learn" dog training and quote OP " I plan on being a professional pet dog trainer, but realistically I will be working as a dog walker to earn the bulk of my income the first few yea after dog training academy." , you should have some skills in managing a dog.

Think of all the variety in temperaments , energy , and training-or-not that you will have in your clients dogs, especially if you are going to walk or transport or dog-park with several dogs at one time.

Are you sure you are comfortable with the GSD as a breed? 
OP "I want as clear a picture as I can get about living with a working line GSD."
Once again there can be a variety of drives and emphasis , energy etc, just as there can be with the show lines .

If you want to do SAR the selection, raising and training and environment the dog is in are very important . 
The focus has to be on the development of that one on one relationship , the finesse of reading the dog , the development and building of drives, and rewards structure. So much involvement with other dogs is going to erode some of the focus , constantly rewarded with dog-party atmosphere .

If you want to do SAR then you have to find the real deal not something that looks the part , and that includes drive and endurance and tenacity , a fire in the belly for the work
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ensure-increase-chance-dogs-approval-sar.html

I think you still need to think some things out before you go looking for a breeder.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is a DDR/WG/Czech WL

Not all GSD's are friendly with other dogs outside of their own pack, so make sure to look for a breeder who tries to ensure dog aggression is not a genetic factor. 

His breeder had two young children so he was around them for 9 weeks but outside of that he has had very little specific interaction with children. But the times he has been around kids he's been nothing but a perfect gentleman. He was chewing a bone on his bed once and one of the children we had visiting jumped on his bed (entirely my fault, I was expecting her to run past him), he simply stopped and licked her cheek then calmly went back to chewing.

Strangers he's aloof with, if you have food he'll give you his attention but once it's gone you are no longer interesting. He watches everything with that GSD intensity but so far his reactions have always been appropriate and neutral. He does just fine with crowds and loud noises including music festivals and fireworks, no reaction at all. He really is a take anywhere dog for that.

Dogs outside his pack, he is dog reactive. Not over the top but he will bark, with time and training that has greatly improved but it's still a work in progress. Playing wise I have to match him carefully - if the dog is too submissive mostly he will overpower and bully them, he will call off fine and is learning to curb that. If the dog is too aggressive or pushy Delgado will escalate it, sometimes he'll simply put the dog in its place but I don't want to take the chance and don't allow him to bully.

Delgado does have an off-switch, it took time and training. He needed maturity and the boundaries to access it, but he does need both physical and mental stimulation daily. A quick session of fetch outside and some obedience will do, but at least a few times a week he needs a good blowout and running session. I use a treadmill when I can't get him outside and it's been a wonderful help


Overall having Delgado has been a very positive experience. He *loves* to be around and work with me, he's my constant shadow and just lights up when I ask him to do something. He loves to be challenged and learn new things and see new sights, he's adaptable and easy going. Stubborn at times but he's learned I'm always going to be more stubborn  He needs guidelines and rules, otherwise he'll do what he wants and doesn't always make the right choices but he knows what gets him rewarded and what gets him scolded.

Health wise he's been a gem, not a sick day in his life. Outside of a few minor injuries he's only seen the vet for his normal check-ups, and my vet just adores him. He was licking my vet's face as blood was being drawn and held perfectly still, nothing fazes him

Honestly outside of the dog reactivity he literally would be the perfect dog in all aspects but I don't expect him to be perfect 100% of the time just as I can't expect the same of myself


Looking at your list I could see a WL GSD doing just fine if you're matched with the right pup. There's at least one person here that has a Vom Banach pup and seems happy, here's the thread and you can contact her 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/480129-vombanachk9.html


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have shared my life with 4 working line GSD. They all had a job, and all had an owner that lives to watch TV. If they got their needed excersise and mental stimulation they have all been able to settle just fine in the house. 

All of my dogs are fine in public. Some more outwardly friendly than others. None have been great with other dogs outside their pack. Their pack included friends and coworkers dogs. None of my dogs were outwardly dog aggressive. Usually they were neutral to them unless approached in a rude manner. 

So yes it's possible, what you are asking for. All of my dogs have been a bit different in lineage. 

I have a vom Banach dog. He is 19 months and I adore him. I am hoping to use him as a USAR HRD dog. He is doing well with the beginning stages of work he is doing. But only time will tell if he makes the cut. 

If you have questions about him feel free to PM me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had WL GSD, WGSL GSD, and cross. ALL puppies and young GSDs have been a lot of work. After 18 months or so, all my GSDs regardless of lines have been decent house pets, not destroying the house, OK with the other dogs, not requiring to be crated when I'm not there. But that took a lot of work on my part with initial management, slowly learning freedom and what is expected in the house. I don't think it has anything to do with working lines vs. other lines. In fact I've met a lot of show lines that act hyper and unsettled. IMO, no decent GSD *puppy* is going to be low drive, quiet, and calm in the house, but they can learn that and settle really well with an off switch.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

How much experience do u have with dogs in general? Couldn't tell by your post. Just a thought if you don't have a lot....A good place to start could be volunteering at well run rescues and shelters. Maybe familiarize yourself with more breeds. I started with mutts, labs and now my WGSL. If you don't have the time or finances, it can be difficult to start off with GSD.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have two West German working line GSDs, and both are house pets / companions first and working dogs / sport dogs second. My female is more spirited and energetic than my male, but both settle beautifully in the home and go with us everywhere. We go camping, visit family, traveling, they accompany us practically everywhere and they are (almost) always well behaved and calm. They get excited if we are going somewhere "for dogs" but they both have that on/off switch I value so much.

Both dogs are trustworthy in the home. My male, especially, would not destroy or get into anything in my home. I could literally leave a plate of human food on the floor, he wouldn't touch it. He is my dream dog, I say that a lot, because he is literally the easiest dog I have ever had the pleasure of working with - and he is still a phenomenal driven working dog. He is no effort. I can stay at home for a week and do nothing, and he won't cause trouble or be crazy from lack of exercise. That is saying a lot, I think... since he has so much drive for work on top of it. That's that on/off switch I love so much

Not every working line dog is like my two, I think you need to focus on the right pedigree and the right breeder to get this kind of dog. Lots of forum members here have working line dogs are active companions.

No matter what you get, all German Shepherds need lots of exercise, firm leadership, consistent lifelong training and regular mental stimulation for such an intelligent working breed.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is a working line Czech/WG K9 GSD. She has more drive in all areas, and a lower thresholds than any of my other GSD's did.

She has settled down as she has matured and earned her house privileges when she was 15 months old. It was a lot of work and consistent training and teaching her boundaries, but it was well worth it in the end. She was potty trained at four months.

She was also easier to teach than my other pet line and ASL GSD's. She has an ability to focus that I've not seen in the other dogs. She catches on very quickly. She is also very lovable and affectionate towards me, but is still sometimes very independent.

Life is good with Lisl.


----------



## dvt510 (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually have a rescue pitbull mix (low drive, low-med energy) and a rat terrier I found as a stray (high drive but very good on/off switch). I am lucky enough to have them as very very good pets. very respectful inside the house and good manner everywhere in general. I can go several days- week without a long walk for both and they'll be just as calm. 

With that being said, I lack the experience of living with "the dog that NEEDS to be walk" or has any serious house manners. My dogs caught on to my rules and boundaries extremely quick, but I think that's just them by nature, a puppy especially one form a working line of course would require much more work than adult dogs which is why I am asking around.

Aside from my dogs, I work at a dog day care and volunteer at my local shelter so I do have a lot of experience with a variety of breeds including GSD. However I also understand that a GSD when away from it's owner is a very different dog at least form the 7-10 GSD I've met at my workplace (nervous, anxious, etc) and it's unfair to judge them by themself which I why I am asking around on here about a GSD true life when with his family.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

dvt510 said:


> I actually have a rescue pitbull mix (low drive, low-med energy) and a rat terrier I found as a stray (high drive but very good on/off switch). I am lucky enough to have them as very very good pets. very respectful inside the house and good manner everywhere in general. I can go several days- week without a long walk for both and they'll be just as calm.
> 
> With that being said, I lack the experience of living with "the dog that NEEDS to be walk" or has any serious house manners. My dogs caught on to my rules and boundaries extremely quick, but I think that's just them by nature, a puppy especially one form a working line of course would require much more work than adult dogs which is why I am asking around.
> 
> Aside from my dogs, I work at a dog day care and volunteer at my local shelter so I do have a lot of experience with a variety of breeds including GSD. However I also understand that a GSD when away from it's owner is a very different dog at least form the 7-10 GSD I've met at my workplace (nervous, anxious, etc) and it's unfair to judge them by themself which I why I am asking around on here about a GSD true life when with his family.


Unless you know where the 7-10 GSD's at your workplace come from, their socialization, and their training, you probably don't want to base your views of working line GSD's off of them. I also work part of the time in a boarding facility and all the GSD's we get there are nervous wrecks, but they are also all backyard bred or from very poor breeders. A large portion of GSD's in the general pet community are not very well bred because the average pet owner does not typically go to a responsible breeder for their dog. 

We actually had a GSD from Germelhaus stay with us for a couple days. She was an absolute dream. Super solid, sweet, and absolutely calm and confident. She was also from a great responsible breeder. Buying from a reputable breeder can mean a world of difference in your chances of getting a calm, stable dog. 

Working line GSD's in general do tend to require more work because they are an intelligent dog that likes to have a job, but that doesn't mean that they are typically anxious or neurotic in any way unless you don't fulfill their needs. A good breeder is breeding for a dog that wants to work, but does so with confidence and stability.


----------



## dvt510 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Carmen,
I have two dogs and manage 100+ dogs a day playing at a day care as well as work with shelter dogs so I think I do have some skill in managing dogs.

However with that said, to be a dog trainer, at least a good one that doesn't self qualify oneself as a dog behaviorist from simply watching the dog whisperer (yes, I was unfortunate enough to hire TWO who messed up my dog big time before I met a legitimate trainer) of course I will put myself through a professional qualified school to properly learn and qualify myself. Of course seminars and apprenticeship is a must as well.

As for GSD as a breed, you are right, that is why I am on this forum a year ahead before I decide on buying a GSD.

Also, thanks for being up front with me about SAR work. The more I think about it, the more unrealistic It seems to be. I don't think the training and lifestyle of a SAR dog will balance well with my career as a pet dog trainer/walker especially with my need for my dog to work beside me in that kind of environment.

Perhaps competitive obedience of shutzhund is a better fit. I will look into it.

I am pretty set on a GSD though but will keep an open mind.

Also thanks everyone that replies, really gave me good insights


----------



## dvt510 (Aug 15, 2014)

Very True. Again exactly why I needed everyone insights about their GSD on this forum so badly haha.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess I would ask 'why' do you want particularly a gsd?

I have always had working lines (1 am line), a couple were crosses with am lines, those I think were the 'easiest' dogs that I would consider to be able to live in just about any situation. 

My female now, is czech/slovak/ddr. At 6 years of age, she's still very much an energizer bunny..She would not do well with your initial description of being able to walk your dogs once a week. That wouldn't fly with her at all. 

She was an easy trainer, but ALOT of energy and required alot of mental/physical exercise , as she matured she has learned to settle nicely in the house , the first two years were a whirlwind tho She is no couch potatoe and requires daily exercise whether it's a long hike, walk, class, 'something'..

I'm sure you can get what your looking for, and it's good your researching early, certainly depends on the dog itself and finding a good breeder who can 'peg' what you want and don't want to live with.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Not all working lines are created equal. I have two and they are very different from each other. One is all west German working line and he settles very nicely in the house and is generally easier to train than my other dog. however he gets very amped when we go into public and is much "higher" when stimulated. The other one is a west German x Czech blend and she has a much harder time settling down in the house but is much calmer in public.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

dvt510 said:


> Hi,
> I am considering getting a GSD as my next dog in a year, which give me plenty of time to research and plan ahead.
> 
> Thus far, I am looking into getting a GSD from a working line. I plan on being a professional pet dog trainer, but realistically I will be working as a dog walker to earn the bulk of my income the first few yea after dog training academy. Obviously my dog is planned to accompany me in this line of work through out the way. I also live a very active life style regardless, and I do want to do SAR work with my new GSD.
> ...


I don’t have experience with your breeder. But do checkbdeeply if they are suppliers to law enforcement it’s a plus I think as you can expect good temperament through selective breeding. I’m a noted cheap skate and question everything I spend money on . This type of GHD is not cheap investigate whatvyou are getting . If dog hair on the floor bothers you . You need to get some character adjustment . Dogs shed GSD shed a lot even all year . They get dirty. Properly trained that eat just break out the hose and wash him down he will love you a good towel rubdown is even better . You will have expensive vet trips. I YHINK you have the drive and brains to do this but you may have to give and accept occasionally SAR training can be really rough as acrulevtheyveill not welcome you if the dog has protection training so some of his natural instincts need to be redirected . This is not real easy with extraneous drive dogs SAR didn’t want anything to do with me or my K9 dog untill he made some impossible detections and searches as K9 officer tracking in sub hurricane winds with blinding rain storms and finding every object left on the tracks convinced them that we knew what we were doing . My own dog impressed me . I knew he could do well but some times he just led me like “ hey this way” it can be tough training it’s not fun when you get called in the middle of the night and it’s torrential raining . Then you find the search area over run by people who can’t follow orders or directions . Then they have a pack of untrained dogs running around . I threatened to leave the group over this more than once .
I spent hundreds of hours in woods fields swamps training that none of the SAR trainers even thought of . I often left for work early in the morning to lay tracks so we could run them either later in the day or evening sometimes waiting untill the next day . Today there are mapping devices so you can accurately plot your track and make notes of notable things note where and what object you left as well as how old the teak was . Then you can keep accurate records of progress. I only had a plastic clip board and crayon marker at best paper doesn’t last long in the rain and briar bushes. You will need some really durable clothes boots rain gear. I’ve had to swim across a swollen creek behind my dog. I’m expert swimm or was so if you are not I’d have a boater inflatable vest you will need something for the dog too best Learn early on how to get cockle burrs out as well as a dozen other prickly things Snake bite kit for you and the dog . And Ned kit with standard quick response items you will need to get some training on emergency care Your pack will be 30 pounds in a hurry if you are dead serious the more serious you present the better in my mind. Many SAR s are wimps the advantage in SAR. Is you can guid and lead the dog where in competition you can not the same with K 9 work the dog won’t know the difference but he may look at you like “w …… l are you going, it’s this way. “ I really liked tracking I think it was a bonding with my dog . You can make it as hard as you want I’m a sports competitor so I carried the competition to win in about everything I ever did


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The OP hasn’t been here in 7 years.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

This is an old post from 2014....


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

robk said:


> Not all working lines are created equal. I have two and they are very different from each other. One is all west German working line and he settles very nicely in the house and is generally easier to train than my other dog. however he gets very amped when we go into public and is much "higher" when stimulated. The other one is a west German x Czech blend and she has a much harder time settling down in the house but is much calmer in public.


My k 9 dog was East German from just before the wall came down I YHINK the breed pair were smuggled out he was much like your dog ready to go anytime full throttle Inhadctobreallyvworkntobgetbhim to calm down some times he had a rest and cool off place and command but just pickingbupbthebleashvandvhecwoukdvlitteralybexodecforvtgevdoor ibghinknhebknewcexaxtlybhowctobturnnhisvhesdcsonibvoukd clip the leash on faster a hundred pound GSD is one big dog every bit as energetic as any Manois he was ready to train work just do something I had the pleasure of working and training every dog in his litter. All were the same extreme drive ironically all got along in families too kids and adults alike I wish I had been a better trainer in his early years


----------

